# Torino - Milan: 16 gennaio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2017)

A quattro giorni di distanza dalla vittoria del Milan sul Toro in Coppa Italia, ecco nuovamente Torino - Milan. Questa volta, la sfida, varrà i tre punti messi in palio dalla prima giornata di ritorno della Serie A 2016/2017.

Torino - Milan si giocherà lunedì 16 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Torino. 

Dove vedere Torino - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news sul match, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Gennaio 2017)

Questi sono 3 punti importantissimi prima di aspettare il Napoli a San Siro, credo siamo in un momento decisivo del campionato.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2017)

bene adesso godiamoci il momento per stasera e da domattina scordiamoci il toro e testa al....toro!


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro: sarà Tagliavento.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 

Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio

Pasalic Locatelli Bonaventura 

Suso Bacca Niang 

Vincere.


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2017)

È chiaro che lunedì sarà tutt'altro toro, visto che gioca anche in casa. Scordiamoci che sia semplice come ieri sera, perché sputeranno sangue. Se non altro siamo in un buon momento però sarà ostica lo stesso. Un pareggio non lo vedrei malissimo perché ci terrebbe concentrati per la sfida successiva contro il Napoli. Al contrario una vittoria, che comunque vorrei, potrebbe invece farci prendere l'impegno di domenica sottogamba


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Bertolacci in mediana e Jack nei tre davanti, per il resto concordo.


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Perdonami, ma ora come ora niang ala è più dannoso che utile. Io confermerei jack ala sinistra, kucka e pasalic al fianco di loca, bacca in avanti e via. E Calabria non lo vedrei così male..


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro: sarà Tagliavento.*



.


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A quattro giorni di distanza dalla vittoria del Milan sul Toro in Coppa Italia, ecco nuovamente Torino - Milan. Questa volta, la sfida, varrà i tre punti messi in palio dalla prima giornata di ritorno della Serie A 2016/2017.
> 
> Torino - Milan si giocherà lunedì 16 gennaio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Torino.
> 
> ...


Vediamo chi ha più morale e birra dopo la battaglia in Coppa Italia. Mihajlovic, lo sappiamo, motiva i suoi giocatori come nessuno, ma è chiaro che la botta di ieri non si assorbe subito: in fondo, il Torino non ha demeritato affatto, anzi, e ciononostante il Milan lo ha piegato, con sicuro merito. Queste cose segnano, a volte.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo bene... avranno il dente avvelenato per ieri


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma ora come ora niang ala è più dannoso che utile. Io confermerei jack ala sinistra, kucka e pasalic al fianco di loca, bacca in avanti e via. E Calabria non lo vedrei così male..



Penso di essere il fan numero 1 di Calabria nel forum, ma non ha i 90' nemmeno lontanamente....

Per quanto riguarda Niang è riposato e secondo me giocherà, anche perché Kucka nonostante il gol ha pasticciato parecchio ieri.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta


----------



## 666psycho (14 Gennaio 2017)

sarà una partita difficile....


----------



## JesusHeKnows (14 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sarà una partita difficile....



Con Tagliavento, incompetente numero uno della categoria, sarà anche più complicato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Gennaio 2017)

Con Napoli e Inter che hanno partite abbordabili e Lazio e Atalanta che si scontrano sarà importante fare risultato. Io sono fiducioso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta



Ma perché Kucka di grazia?


----------



## martinmilan (14 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta


Per me questa è la nostra formazione tipo...con Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio, se non fosse di cristallo.
Siamo anche in vantaggio riguardo le energie fisiche visto che mettiamo il fresco Bacca invece che Lapadula,Romagnoli per gomez e Locatelli al posto di Sosa e loro giocano praticamente con gli stessi di giovedì.


----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma perché Kucka di grazia?



Perché ci vuole un po' si fisicità per contrastare il centrocampo granata, altrimenti facciamo la fine del primo tempo, dove ci hanno sovrastato in pratica


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perché ci vuole un po' si fisicità per contrastare il centrocampo granata, altrimenti facciamo la fine del primo tempo, dove ci hanno sovrastato in pratica



Bah, per me erano solo contropiedi 


Io a Pasalic non rinuncerei


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2017)

*Gazzetta : De Sciglio in dubbio per un colpo al tallone. Dovrebbe comunque recuperare per lunedì.*


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta : De Sciglio in dubbio per un colpo al tallone. Dovrebbe comunque recuperare per lunedì.*



*Repubblica: Romagnoli completamente recuperato dall'influenza. Tornerà titolare.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Romagnoli completamente recuperato dall'influenza. Tornerà titolare.*


Bene così


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2017)

trasferta difficile ma bisogna vincere


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2017)

Bisogna vincere e basta.


----------



## Casnop (15 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta


Tutto sta nel capire come Sinisa rimette in piedi la truppa dopo la batosta di giovedì scorso: ma come? giochi bene, vai in vantaggio, e l'altro ti ribalta e ti butta fuori? Questi pensieri a volte condizionano l'atteggiamento in campo, nel bene o nel male. Dovremo creare questo sentimento di inferiorità da parte di loro, dimostrando in fondo di essere superiori. Facciamolo, dunque.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Tostissima in casa loro. Senza contare che le avversarie per terzo quarto e quinto posto rivinceranno tutte oggi.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna vincere e basta.



.


----------



## de sica (15 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> È chiaro che lunedì sarà tutt'altro toro, visto che gioca anche in casa. Scordiamoci che sia semplice come ieri sera, perché sputeranno sangue. Se non altro siamo in un buon momento però sarà ostica lo stesso. Un pareggio non lo vedrei malissimo perché ci terrebbe concentrati per la sfida successiva contro il Napoli. Al contrario una vittoria, che comunque vorrei, potrebbe invece farci prendere l'impegno di domenica sottogamba



Mi auto quoto! Sono sempre dello stesso pensiero.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Gennaio 2017)

3 punti!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Gennaio 2017)

De sciglio non convocato per un problema al tallone


----------



## Djici (15 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi auto quoto! Sono sempre dello stesso pensiero.



Non credo che possiamo giocare contro il Napoli prendendo la gara sottogamba.
Questo e un problema che puoi avere contro un avversario sulla carta nettamente piu debole, non di certo contro un avversario piu forte sulla carta ma anche con piu punti in classifica.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella. Fuori De Sciglio

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone (63), Lapadula, Niang, Suso*


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Gennaio 2017)

Non ditemi che gioca Vangioni vi prego


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non ditemi che gioca Vangioni vi prego



presumo giochi Calabria a sinistra...


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> presumo giochi Calabria a sinistra...



Davide dovra guardare con molta atenzione a Falque o Iturbe..

Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria, Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Suso, Niang e Bacca.

Quello preoccupante è la situazione di Antonelli disponibile solo in 6 di 22 partite nella stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella. Fuori De Sciglio
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



Povero Cala, fuori ruolo dovrà stringere i denti, speriamo bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella. Fuori De Sciglio
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...




Se Montella fa fuori De Sciglio e Niang da allenatore che non sopporto diventa il mio allenatore preferito


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità. Pasalic è in vantaggio su Kucka. 

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Romagnoli, Paletta, Antonelli; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Djici (15 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan con le ultime novità. Pasalic è in vantaggio su Kucka.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Romagnoli, Paletta, Antonelli; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.*



Come fa a giocare Antonelli se non e nemmeno nella lista dei convocati ?


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come fa a giocare Antonelli se non e nemmeno nella lista dei convocati ?



Sì, infatti.. Giocherà per forza di cose Calabria.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Gennaio 2017)

A Torino è tosta, loro faranno di tutto per riscattarsi, presumo. Mi aspetto un lavoraccio sporchissimo da parte di Kucka se sarà della partita li in mezzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti.. Giocherà per forza di cose Calabria.



A sottolineare il talento di Leonel


----------



## 666psycho (15 Gennaio 2017)

ma cos'ha si è fatto ancora Antonelli??


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Symon (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sono curioso di rivedere Calabria a sinistra, dove può trovare più spazio rispetto a destra dove c'è ovviamente inamovibile Abate. Lui è destro ma ha già giocato in passato a sinistra non demeritando. Si accentrerà di più lasciando largo Buonaventura e se c'è niang gli darà una grossa mano in copertura.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Anche questa giornata han vinto tutte le dirette rivali, e siamo gli ultimi a giocare. Andar via da torino con i tre punti la vedo mooolto dura. Un punto mi scoccerebbe nell'immediato, ma in ottica campionato non sarebbe malvagio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Purtroppo qui continuano tutti a vincere, è evidente il divario mostruoso tra le prime 10 e le altre..

Sto avvio di girone è davvero una mazzata in questo momento, speriamo di fare l'impresa a torino, serve davvero non perdere terreno..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il torino si batte in un solo modo : facendoli correre dietro la palla, stancandoli e ...... pugnalandoli al momento giusto.
Se mettiamo la partita sul piano fisico non avremo scampo perchè hanno più cambio passo di noi.
Allungarsi e allungare il campo potrebbe essere molto pericoloso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Anche questa giornata han vinto tutte le dirette rivali, e siamo gli ultimi a giocare. Andar via da torino con i tre punti la vedo mooolto dura. Un punto mi scoccerebbe nell'immediato, ma in ottica campionato non sarebbe malvagio.



Juve e Atalanta hanno perso...


----------



## S T B (16 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Juve e Atalanta hanno perso...



si, ma la juve non rischia di certo il posto in europa e l'atalanta forse se la può giocare per l'europa league. Invece Roma, Napoli, Lazio e Inter hanno vinto


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sono preoccupato per Calabria, lui gioca a destra, dovrà adattarsi e avrà un brutto cliente come Iago


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2017)

Partita dura ma è fondamentale fare risultato.


----------



## Symon (16 Gennaio 2017)

La soluzione di quest'autunno, ovvero difendersi perfettamente e in maniera ordinata nella prima frazione può essere ideale contro il Torino, tenendo conto che hanno mostruose difficoltà con le squadre chiuse e che nei secondi tempi si sciolgono...Montella è un mago tatticamente saprà certamente trovare la soluzione migliore.

Calabria mi sembra in gran forma, anche a sinistra farà bene, che sia Falque, Iturbe o Benassi a passare di lì non demeriterà di sicuro.
Anzi è tutta gente che tende ad accentrarsi e quindi andrebbero sul suo piede preferito, il destro, che lo agevolerà nel compito difensivo, più ostico quello offensivo in fatto di cross, ma è un buon ambidestro se la caverà benissimo, spero anche convinca Montella a preferirlo a quella pippa che c'è titolare di solito.


----------



## Symon (16 Gennaio 2017)

Quello che non capisco è perchè gioca quella sega di Bertolacci e non Kuco....Okay Pasalic, ma Juraj vs Mihajlovic DEVE giocare.
Niang davanti per il lavoro sulla fascia stasera invece ce lo vedrei bene. Tanto fino al 60esimo Bonaventura non si vede...poi quando Niang ha finito l'energia e ha intenzione di ciabattare fino al 90esimo, si toglie e si mette Pasalic con Jack a fare il guastafeste come esterno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> La soluzione di quest'autunno, ovvero difendersi perfettamente e in maniera ordinata nella prima frazione può essere ideale contro il Torino, tenendo conto che hanno mostruose difficoltà con le squadre chiuse e che nei secondi tempi si sciolgono...Montella è un mago tatticamente saprà certamente trovare la soluzione migliore.
> 
> Calabria mi sembra in gran forma, anche a sinistra farà bene, che sia Falque, Iturbe o Benassi a passare di lì non demeriterà di sicuro.
> Anzi è tutta gente che tende ad accentrarsi e quindi andrebbero sul suo piede preferito, il destro, che lo agevolerà nel compito difensivo, più ostico quello offensivo in fatto di cross, ma è un buon ambidestro se la caverà benissimo, spero anche convinca Montella a preferirlo a quella pippa che c'è titolare di solito.



In gran dorma? Deve giocare fuori posizione dopo esser stato fuori 3 mesi.

Giusto giochi lui giusto per l'emergenza, ma sta cosa di scambiare di fascia i terzini deve finire, ci abbiamo già rovinato De Sciglio così.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è perchè gioca quella sega di Bertolacci e non Kuco....Okay Pasalic, ma Juraj vs Mihajlovic DEVE giocare.
> Niang davanti per il lavoro sulla fascia stasera invece ce lo vedrei bene. Tanto fino al 60esimo Bonaventura non si vede...poi quando Niang ha finito l'energia e ha intenzione di ciabattare fino al 90esimo, si toglie e si mette Pasalic con Jack a fare il guastafeste come esterno.



Assolutamente d'accordo.

Oggi dobbiamo vincere! Forza raga!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampo troppo leggerino, non mi piace... 
Comunque so già che sarà l'ennesima partita in cui ammirerò il Gallo e sbaverò sognando di averlo al posto della pattumiera colombiana.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Centrocampo troppo leggerino, non mi piace...
> Comunque so già che sarà l'ennesima partita in cui ammirerò il Gallo e sbaverò sognando di averlo al posto della pattumiera colombiana.



Proprio oggi dovresti ammirarlo??
So di non risultare esattamente sportivo ma non è meglio ammirarlo da domani in poi e oggi augurarsi un gallo versione tacchino??


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Proprio oggi dovresti ammirarlo??
> So di non risultare esattamente sportivo ma non è meglio ammirarlo da domani in poi e oggi augurarsi un gallo versione tacchino??



Ovvio, spero che stasera faccia pena... Ma essendo fortissimo immagino invece possa far bene, specie se il metro di paragone è Vacca


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è perchè gioca quella sega di Bertolacci e non Kuco....Okay Pasalic, ma Juraj vs Mihajlovic DEVE giocare.
> Niang davanti per il lavoro sulla fascia stasera invece ce lo vedrei bene. Tanto fino al 60esimo Bonaventura non si vede...poi quando Niang ha finito l'energia e ha intenzione di ciabattare fino al 90esimo, si toglie e si mette Pasalic con Jack a fare il guastafeste come esterno.



Io quest'anno ho potuto notare come Kucka non sia proprio un giocatore ideale per Montella, non a caso ha fatto trovare spazio prima a Pasalic e poi ora a Bertolacci, a Vincenzino piacciono i piedi buoni, e Kuco per quanto sia un guerriero da ammirare è un giocatore dai piedi normali, non è scarso ma gli ho visto sbagliare spesso passaggi anche semplici. Bertolacci per quanto non mi stia simpatico è quello che ha fatto l'assist a Lapadula per il rigore di Roma, ha una tecnica migliore dello slovacco. Montella appena può lo lascia fuori Juraj.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera è dura...anzi durissima. Tra l'altro Locatelli è diffidato e spero proprio che non salti il napoli sabato...
Kucka entrerà a partita in corso qualora dovessimo trovarci in vantaggio nella ripresa. Mi spaventa anche l'inesperienza di Calabria sulla fascia sinistra. Iturbe e Ljaic sono devastanti in campo aperto...
Per il resto...speriamo che Bacca si sia ripreso perchè abbiamo bisogno dei suoi gol in queste 2 partite FONDAMENTALI per la stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ovvio, spero che stasera faccia pena... Ma essendo fortissimo immagino invece possa far bene, specie se il metro di paragone è Vacca



E ma il nostro attaccante è 'vacca' quindi per ora possiamo solo tifare lui.
In futuro anche io vorrei il gallo al centro del nostro attacco perchè mi piace da matti.
Ma oggi siamo 'nemici' ;-)


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io quest'anno ho potuto notare come Kucka non sia proprio un giocatore ideale per Montella, non a caso ha fatto trovare spazio prima a Pasalic e poi ora a Bertolacci, a Vincenzino piacciono i piedi buoni, e Kuco per quanto sia un guerriero da ammirare è un giocatore dai piedi normali, non è scarso ma gli ho visto sbagliare spesso passaggi anche semplici. Bertolacci per quanto non mi stia simpatico è quello che ha fatto l'assist a Lapadula per il rigore di Roma, ha una tecnica migliore dello slovacco. Montella appena può lo lascia fuori Juraj.



Beh kucka è palese abbia grossi limiti.
E' un trattore, prendiamoci quello che può darci ma non è un fine tessitore della manovra.


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

le prossime 2 diranno molto chi firmerebbe per 4 punti?


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io firmerei per 4 punti. Possibilmente 1 stasera e 3 sabato.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2017)

E' da considerare anche che Bertolacci dall'inizio vale come banco di prova per il giocatore, che in caso di prestazione deludente può sempre essere sostituito.
Inserire Bertolacci a partita in corso sarebbe più rischioso (converebbe tenerlo in panchina e basta).


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> le prossime 2 diranno molto chi firmerebbe per 4 punti?



Questo Milan vive alla giornata, impossibile fare tabelle per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo Milan vive alla giornata, impossibile fare tabelle per quanto mi riguarda.



per questo Milan 4 punti tra Torino e Napoli sarebbero tanta roba


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampo troppo leggeo, uno tra Pasalic e Bertolacci a mio avviso deve andar fuori per Kucka, i granata puntano molto sulla corsa e l'intensità, serve la sua forza.
Giocherei così:
Kucka Loca Bertolacci
Suso Lapa Jack


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> le prossime 2 diranno molto chi firmerebbe per 4 punti?



Io firmo per 3 punti oggi..


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

*Ufficiali:
**
Torino: Hart; Zappacosta, Moretti, Rossettini, Barreca; Benassi, Valdifiori, Obi; Iago Falque, Belotti, Ljajić**

Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

niente Kucka?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> *[FONT=&]*
> Torino: Hart; Zappacosta, Moretti, Rossettini, Barreca; Benassi, Valdifiori, Obi; Iago Falque, Belotti, Ljajić*[/FONT][FONT=&]*
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Calabria; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura*[/FONT]



Ancora Bertolacci...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ancora Bertolacci...



In questo momento merita il posto se proprio vuole avanzare Jack, piuttosto avrei lasciato fuori Pasalic.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ancora Bertolacci...



Ancora Bacca...


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## DrHouse (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci sta dimostrando di essere più utile di Bacca per il gioco di Montella, anche se io, lo sapete, Jack lo voglio in mezzo...
Però ha fatto una formazione giusta, forse avrei solo messo Kucka, anche se con il centrocampo muscolare che ha il Toro stasera c'è meno bisogno di Kuco...
Magari poi entra alla fine


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Forza ragazzi, avanti!


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dai ragazzi! E' tostissima, ma vincere stasera vorrebbe dire tantissimo!!!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Daje ragazzi!!!!


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo bene! Però non mi straccio i capelli ad un pareggio, purché si vinca contro il nabule


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2017)

una curiosità: se il vice di sinisa è lombardo che fine ha fatto sakic? allena?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Cominciamo male...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma svegliatevi, cacchio.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

che svirgolata di calabria.. peccato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Calabria ha avuto due palle molto invitanti...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

bel piede calabria..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Cavolata di Paletta e obi ci grazia,
Cavolata di Donnarumma, Paletta ci mette un tappo.
Romagnoli si fa scappare Belotti, Donnarumma chiude.

All'inizio ne abbiamo fatte piú di Bertoldo ma ne siamo usciti indenni. Fiuuuuu


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Alcune giocate di prima interessanti di Bertolo.


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca è impazzito? Ha cacciato fuori una tecnica, un dribbling e una voglia di puntare l'avversario non male.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso senza palla si sta muovendo malissimo, deve attaccare lui la profondità quando Abate e Pasalic scambiano.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Buon Pasalic.. se il buon Galliani restava poteva fare l'obiettivo di giocare con 11 prestiti a 0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che culo...


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Gol di Belotti....


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli vai a quel paese.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

eh te pareva..


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ci segna sempre.

Che sia maledetto.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si dorme !


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Finita. Che polli


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non si può prendere 'sto gol, pure Bertolacci lì deve far fallo, che diamine.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quanto é forte questo! 

Per Belotti farei carte false.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

questa sarà difficile da recuperare!


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli è meglio se si sveglia, a parte questo, chi teneva in gioco Belotti?


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

È forte e basta


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il toro merita


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

belotti meritava il giallo


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Malissimo...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Belotti assurdo, un carroarmato.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli giallo, salta il napoli.. non ci voleva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non si può prendere 'sto gol, pure Bertolacci lì deve far fallo, che diamine.



Dare la colpa del gol a Bertolacci é veramente fantasioso.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ma vaffacu... !!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Buoananotte...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia ma chi era sulla linea di porta?


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

oggi perdiamo


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

romagnoli dorme!


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli malissimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ci stanno massacrando come il Genoa


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Genoa-Milan sembra..


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2017)

sotto di 2


----------



## hiei87 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sconfitta scontatissima, ma ci stà, poco da rimproverare. Partite del genere sono proibitive per noi.
Sarà dura anche quest anno andare in Europa, ma va bene così. Tanto i cinesi a giugno comprano Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

In Europa League non ci arriviamo. Ve lo dico adesso che manca un girone


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

L'avevo detto io che era tosta! Un pareggio ora è oro


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

malissimo.. speriamo di non prendere la goleada..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Malissimo romagnoli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Facesse entrare Kucka che a centrocampo ci stanno surclassando...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2017)

L'importante era far bella figura giovedì vero?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Quando mai a Torino noi vinciamo..


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

disastro fino a ora. 

sto belotti è una furia, contro di noi diventa peggio di berardi.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ma che piedi ha calabria??


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che... già sotto 2-0 contro questi scappati di casa....


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli stasera il peggiore dei nostri... Peccato perché non avevamo cominciato male


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Con Vacca, comunque, giochiamo sempre col tappo lì davanti....


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigore.

Mamma mia che disfatta.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

se... ciao..


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Finisce malissimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Vanno il triplo.


----------



## sballotello (16 Gennaio 2017)

Vergogna


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Terribile. Davvero terribile.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque si pretende di entrare in porta con la palla... Abbiamo perso l'umiltà di tirare da fuori... 

Abate un altro cane.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

yes! bravo gigio


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

gigio almeno c'è, grande.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Gigioooooooo


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo Gigio.

Magra consolazione....


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Meno male. 
Abate errore da scuola calcio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non fosse per Mafiavento ci crederei ancora alla vittoria.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

dai! bisogna reagire!! un gol nel primo tempo e due nel secondo!


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

oggi giornata no.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Partita regalatà da Montella, lasciare fuori Kucka e Niang contro una squadra cosi fisica come questo Torino un errore gravissimo, poi sto anche vedendo un atteggiamento vergognoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Migliore del Milan finora Bertolacci, ha giá mandato due volte in porta i compagni.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

tagliavento chissà che ti scianti in macchina dopo la partita e che rimani tetraplegico fino a 120 anni


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

cmq il centrocampo così è troppo leggero, kucka serve sempre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Bacca sta giocando contro Godin e Thiago Silva?


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Centrocampo sempre un ectoplasma. Costruzione 0.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Partita regalatà da Montella, lasciare fuori Kucka e Niang contro una squadra cosi fisica come questo Torino un errore gravissimo, poi sto anche vedendo un atteggiamento vergognoso.



Niang?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'importante era far bella figura giovedì vero?



l'importante era passare il turno !


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che ci vedrà di speciale in sto Pasalic... Mah.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Come lasciare punti per strada.. 
così senza senso.. 
che atteggiamento da principianti..


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Maluccio ma serata non fortunata di sicuro


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che mafia sto tagliavento


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigore nettissimo non dato al Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigore solare. Se ci si mette pure Windcutter....


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigore talmente enorme


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

sto calcio sul ginocchio non era niente vero ?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq il centrocampo così è troppo leggero, kucka serve sempre.



Era prevedibile, i centrocampisti attuali non stanno facendo male ma serve qualcuno che faccia legna e rubi i palloni


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che sia maledetto Tagliavento


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'importante era passare il turno !



Non mi pare che il Torino avesse schierato le riserve in Coppa, il Milan piuttosto era sperimentale. Ma anche perdendo in Coppa non era certo matematico vincere questa, anzi, penso il contrario. Oggi c'è consapevolezza che si può vincerla comunque grazie alla vittoria scorsa e il Torino può aver paura di perderla.


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ci si mette pure Hart..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Come si fa a non insultare tagliavento? Come si fa ?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

cmq secondo me possiamo ancora recuperare.. stiamo reagendo..


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque stiamo crescendo


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

2 Gol di rimpallo e arbitraggio spudoratamente contro


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

tagliavento sempre chirurgico con noi, sempre, sto cane.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si cmq si è preso due gol su due rimpalli...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

dai suso mettila dentro


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

A 1 cm dal palo. Stasera solo sfortuna


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

poco culo comunque il toro
due gol su due rimpalli


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

Calabria osceno lì sulla fascia sinistra. Romagnoli vede i sorci verdi con Belotti


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che mafia sto tagliavento



Con noi è una "sicurezza", una sentenza


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Niang?



Si, nel secondo tempo si vogliamo fare qualcosa deve togliere Pasalic e Locatelli per Niang e Kucka.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'importante era passare il turno !



Giusto, meglio uscire con la Juve e stare senza Europa ancora un anno


----------



## VonVittel (16 Gennaio 2017)

E angolala bassa, idiota!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

angolalaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Noi senza carattere, tagliavento il solito mafioso di [email protected]@@a e sto Torino che contro di noi diventa il Real Madrid e contro la Juve il pizzighettone


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che somaro sto Bertolaccio


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ma che idiota.. gli tira in bocca..


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Come si fa a calciare così male?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che ciabattata Bertuccia


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli una roba vergognosa


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

bertolacci è proprio scarso.. dai


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

L'arbitro doveva fermare il gioco comunque


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio uscire con la Juve e stare senza Europa ancora un anno


Le partite bisogna vincerle tutte. 
Non è che si entra in campo con "in coppa Italia regaliamogliela e lunedì vinciamo".. che razza di mentalità è? In campo si va per vincere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato, avremmo meritato almeno un gol prima del riposo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Quando attacchiamo possiamo fare male. Però... come molte altre volte ci è andata bene, oggi sono convinto che invece non c'è verso


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

tagliavento non vede l'ora di mandarcene fuori uno. 

non la finiamo in 11.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quando attacchiamo possiamo fare male. Però... come molte altre volte ci è andata bene, oggi sono convinto che invece non c'è verso



ho la stessa sensazione, basta guardare i loro due gol


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mi chiedo per quale motivo si sia fissato con Bertolacci e Pasalic....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2017)

tagliavento. che odio.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bertolacci è proprio scarso.. dai



Il migliore in campo con Suso.


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

ragazzi me lo dicevate mi guardavo il Congo in coppa d'Africa..... una sola parola POLLI! a partire dal duo Bonaventura-Romagnoli che si fanno saltare con una stupida finta! a Locatelli che è diffidato e si fà ammonire! ad Abate che regala un rigore stupido!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Hanno messo il turbo solo nei primi 25 minuti, poi noi abbiamo sprecato tutte le occasioni possibili. Si può rimontare secondo me, il problema è che dobbiamo rimontarne due stavolta. Ah e Bertolacci fuori subito.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio uscire con la Juve e stare senza Europa ancora un anno



dove sta scritto che con la giuve perdiamo?? e dove sta scritto che se perdevamo giovedì vincevamo oggi?? Il milan deve giocare per VINCERE, sempre..


----------



## Kaw (16 Gennaio 2017)

Troppo male, ma un gol avremmo potuto farlo comunque.
Nei secondi tempi di solito andiamo meglio, ma due gol da recuperare sono tanti.
Non capisco perchè ha tenuto fuori Kucka.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

bertolacci secondo me farebbe fatica a giocare persino nel pescara.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pasalic per fortuna è solo in prestito. Che cesso atomico. Serve kucka


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Subire i prevedibilissimi contropiedi di mihailovic è conferma della strategia sbagliata di montella. Centrocampo inesistente e nemmeno propositivo.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Subire i prevedibilissimi contropiedi di mihailovic è conferma della strategia sbagliata di montella. Centrocampo inesistente e nemmeno propositivo.



Onestamente non ho capito cosa voleva fare con quella formazione..




DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non insultare tagliavento? Come si fa ?



Perfavore.. Tagliavento non c'entra nulla con questo risultato, siamo sotto grazie a Montella e l'atteggiamente vergognoso dei primi 30 minuti.


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Perché ci vuole un po' si fisicità per contrastare il centrocampo granata, altrimenti facciamo la fine del primo tempo, dove ci hanno sovrastato in pratica



Ecco cosa dicevo a [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] .. lo sapevo che sarebbe andata così senza kucka


----------



## DrHouse (16 Gennaio 2017)

Male male in difesa...
In attacco, è da mesi che lo dico: io gol senza far tiri in porta non ne ricordo...

Va bene il possesso, va bene la manovra...
Ma se non tiri...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mi girano da morire perché è bastato poco per creare occasioni, si doveva cominciare così dall'inizio. Comunque se ne salvano in pochi: Suso, Bertolacci e forse Bacca. Romagnoli, Locatelli, Pasalic e Bonaventura vomitevoli.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

ennesima stagione buttata nel cesso, grazie silvio, marina, fininvest, galliani, sansone e tutti i filistei che possiate crepare presto


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Pasalic per fortuna è solo in prestito. Che cesso atomico. Serve kucka



Un giorno prima è forte e dopo una partita un cesso,complimenti.


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Troppo male, ma un gol avremmo potuto farlo comunque.
> Nei secondi tempi di solito andiamo meglio, ma due gol da recuperare sono tanti.
> Non capisco perchè ha tenuto fuori Kucka.



il punto sarebbe oro colato


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

abbiamo iniziato malissimo, ma abbiamo saputo reagire, sprecando un po troppo! bisogna tornare in campo con la bava in bocca e ribaltare il risultato! l'importante è segnare subito! L'abbiamo fatto contro il Napoli, possiamo farlo anche questa sera! Dai ragazzi!! voglio 11 leoni!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio uscire con la Juve e stare senza Europa ancora un anno



Questa é la peggio che ho sentito quest anno.

Sarebbe da non commentare , ma é troppo grossa.

Adesso stiamo perdendo perché Suso ha giocato giovedí?

Infatti Belotti, Benassi, Ljaic, Valdifiori..... Per fortuna hanno riposato giovedí cosí stasera sono freschi....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Un giorno prima è forte e dopo una partita un cesso,complimenti.



è sempre stato un cesso, indipendentemente dal rigore indovinato, e con lui bertolacci. due giocatore ignobili, che farebbero fatica a trovare posto in una qualsiasi squadra di bassa classifica italiana.


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

dai ragazzi bisogna crederci giovedì gliene abbiamo fatti due in tre minuti


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2017)

Il primo gol è sfortuna, ma sul secondo siamo stati ridicoli, tutti fermi impalati

Dopo il rigore abbiamo preso coraggio


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo per quale motivo si sia fissato con Bertolacci e Pasalic....



anche qua dentro la gente è fissata per Pasallic. Ormai il tifoso medio è abituato ai videogiochi dove il mediano non serve...
Non capisco come si faccia a giocare con due giocatori come pasalic e bertuccia e lasciare in panca kucka, che è l'unico a dare ritmo alla squadra in fase di ripiegamento.

Grandissimo lavoro atletico e mentale di Montella, ma tecnicamente veramente pessimo (a cominciare dai cambi).


Ah, comunque Belotti vale 20 Bacca e Iago 1298 Niang.


La partita è persa. Vediamo di concentrarci sulla prossima.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il migliore in campo con Suso.



mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Un giorno prima è forte e dopo una partita un cesso,complimenti.


Mai detto che sia forte. Mi ha sempre dato più dubbi che certezze. Ma che diavolonvuoi da me?


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> è sempre stato un cesso, indipendentemente dal rigore indovinato, e con lui bertolacci. due giocatore ignobili, che farebbero fatica a trovare posto in una qualsiasi squadra di bassa classifica italiana.



Bertolacci al momento insieme a Suso migliore in campo.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> è sempre stato un cesso, indipendentemente dal rigore indovinato, e con lui bertolacci. due giocatore ignobili, che farebbero fatica a trovare posto in una qualsiasi squadra di bassa classifica italiana.



Ma smettila. Poi ti lamenti se ti rispondono male.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche qua dentro la gente è fissata per Pasallic. Ormai il tifoso medio è abituato ai videogiochi dove il mediano non serve...
> Non capisco come si faccia a giocare con due giocatori come pasalic e bertuccia e lasciare in panca kucka, che è l'unico a dare ritmo alla squadra in fase di ripiegamento.
> 
> Grandissimo lavoro atletico e mentale di Montella, ma tecnicamente veramente pessimo (a cominciare dai cambi).
> ...



Dai per 'sta settimana hai sparato la tua filippica su Montella, ci risentiamo alla prossima sconfitta.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> il punto sarebbe oro colato



Un punto non serve a nulla... in**r, fiore, roma, napoli e lazio solo vincono


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bertolacci al momento insieme a Suso migliore in campo.



.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Gennaio 2017)

A me Bertolacci sembra stia giocando bene, sinceramente. 

Mi è piaciuta la reazione dopo il rigore, siamo in partita. Possiamo pareggiarla, o magari anche vincere. Forza Milan!


----------



## cris (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci che scarsezza... bonaventura un po sotto tono oggi, pasalic non sa nemmeno che è in campo


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non insultare tagliavento? Come si fa ?



impossibile non insultarlo anzi è doveroso maledirlo con tutta l'anima


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera stiamo pagando per il sedere che abbiamo avuto in altre occasioni, ci sta. Non ci sta invece che sto scandalo di arbitro continui a fare ridere, schifo etc erc


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bertolacci al momento insieme a Suso migliore in campo.



cos'ha fatto bertolacci per essere il migliore in campo??


----------



## Dany20 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Nonostante il risultato a netto sfavore non stiamo giocando male. Possiamo ancora recuperarla. Quel Belotti li davanti è infermabile. Che giocatore.


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

comunque Benassi di tacco non segnerà mai più in vita sua solo con il Milan poteva segnare di tacco


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mah, il punto debole è Calabria a sinistra, molto è nato da quel lato. Ma tant'è, questo passa il convento


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cos'ha fatto bertolacci per essere il migliore in campo??



Dato due palle di prima interessanti, cosa che in questa squadra non fa nessuno.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Un punto non serve a nulla... in**r, fiore, roma, napoli e lazio solo vincono



ma toglietevi dalla testa la champions lol
non è mai stata una cosa alla portata di questa squadra
ci giochiamo il quinto posto con la lazio


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2017)

Abate che si mette a fare colpi di tacco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che somaro sto Bertolaccio



Per me nettamente il migliore nel primo tempo, vedi tu.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dato due palle di prima interessanti, cosa che in questa squadra non fa nessuno.



si ok, ma ne ha sbagliato altre.. come un gol già fatto!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come si fa a criticare Bertolacci? Uno dei migliori al momento.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma infatti, a parte la palla persa alla fine, a me sembra che Bertolacci sia l'unico centrocampista che sia entrato in campo stasera...


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cos'ha fatto bertolacci per essere il migliore in campo??



Se guardi bene la partita magari te ne accorgi.


----------



## Victorss (16 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ho capito cosa voleva fare con quella formazione..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono due rigori grossi come una casa per noi, non scherziamo.
Tagliavento il solito maiale.
Ah e loro hanno segnato su due rimpalli a dir poco fortunosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2017)

Adesso la ribaltiamo 2-3


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cos'ha fatto bertolacci per essere il migliore in campo??



Ha messo due volte un compagno davanti ad Hart, ha fraseggiato stretto fuori area arrivando a tu per tu con Hart, ha recuperato diversi palloni.

É stato ottimo, poi tanto lui, De Sciglio, Montolivo, sono negtaivi comunque.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Qua dentro sembra ci sia gente che non vede l'ora che le cose vadano male... Comunque dispiace per Calabria rientrare fuori ruolo contro uno dei migliori esterni di quest'anno non è proprio il massimo...


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

"arbitro" mafioso è dire poco: fischia fallo di mano a Bonaventura imbeccato dal pubblico, sintomo di mancanza totale di [email protected], sul ribaltamento fischia il rigore da 30 metri di distanza senza battere ciglio e non ha fischiato un rigore solare su Bonaventura


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Qua dentro sembra ci sia gente che non vede l'ora che le cose vadano male... Comunque dispiace per Calabria rientrare fuori ruolo contro uno dei migliori esterni di quest'anno non è proprio il massimo...



Eh. Bravo.


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Qua dentro sembra ci sia gente che non vede l'ora che le cose vadano male... Comunque dispiace per Calabria rientrare fuori ruolo contro uno dei migliori esterni di quest'anno non è proprio il massimo...



Mamma mia davvero


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Qua dentro sembra ci sia gente che non vede l'ora che le cose vadano male...



Spero ancora in un pareggio,ma cmq stai tranquillo appena perderemo la partita ne vedrai molti scrivere Montella ha sbagliato la formazione,Pasalic scarso,Bertolacci bidone,Romagnoli lo porto io a Londra per 50 milioni ect ect 
Insomma i soliti tifosi da tastiera che PENSANO di sapere di calcio ma che in realtà non sanno nemmeno le regole del gioco del calcio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bertolacci al momento insieme a Suso migliore in campo.



si vede che stiamo vedendo partite diverse!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ha messo due volte un compagno davanti ad Hart, ha fraseggiato stretto fuori area arrivando a tu per tu con Hart, ha recuperato diversi palloni.
> 
> É stato ottimo, poi tanto lui, De Sciglio, Montolivo, sono negtaivi comunque.....



boh, forse non sono stato attento e ho visto solo quello che ha sbagliato.. ma a me non è sembrato il migliore in campo, non dico che abbia giocato male, ma che non è stato il migliore..


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> si vede che stiamo vedendo partite diverse!



Si hai ragione tu,tranquillo adesso arrivano i cinesi e ti comprano messi e ronaldo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non perdevamo a Torino dall'ultima di terim con rigore sbagliato da Inzaghi al 90'. Un'eternità


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Spero ancora in un pareggio,ma cmq stai tranquillo appena perderemo la partita ne vedrai molti scrivere Montella ha sbagliato la formazione,Pasalic scarso,Bertolacci bidone,Romagnoli lo porto io a Londra per 50 milioni ect ect
> Insomma i soliti tifosi da tastiera che PENSANO di sapere di calcio ma che in realtà non sanno nemmeno le regole del gioco del calcio.



romagnoli è un grande prospetto ed ottimo difensore. Montella ci ha salvato la stagione e chapeau! pasalic e bertolacci due cessi fuori dalla norma.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Qua dentro sembra ci sia gente che non vede l'ora che le cose vadano male..*. Comunque dispiace per Calabria rientrare fuori ruolo contro uno dei migliori esterni di quest'anno non è proprio il massimo...


Saltano fuori appena le cose vanno male. Patetici.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione tu,tranquillo adesso arrivano i cinesi e ti comprano messi e ronaldo.



i cinesi non so se arriveranno (anzi, comincio ad essere dubbioso), ma che questi facciano schifo credo non ci voglia un fenomeno per capirlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma toglietevi dalla testa la champions lol
> non è mai stata una cosa alla portata di questa squadra
> ci giochiamo il quinto posto con la lazio



Ecco, ci giochiamo la europa league con in**r, fiore e lazio, quindi un punto non serve a nulla.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura quando non è in giornata è quasi deleterio. 

Abate è tornato sul suo standard.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso, giustamente , si lamenta perché il lato alla destra dell'area del toro écomp,etamente ghiacciato ed é impossibile giocare li.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Un punto serve sempre...soprattutto se la lotta è serrata


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Se vabbè....


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non ne va giusta una.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un punto serve sempre...soprattutto se la lotta è serrata



l'importante è non perdere..


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

GOL!! se sbagliava anche questo!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Goooooooooooooooool Bertolacciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Goooooooooooooll bertolooo


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dai dai dai dai dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

A momenti salvavano pure questo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dai crediamoci porca miseria..


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

goooooooooooooollllllllllll bertolacciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

adesso voglio il secondo!!


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mah si Bertolacci è solo una pippa..


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

dai, anche riacciuffare un pari sarebbe vitale. 

mamma mia, dietro si balla.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

menomale..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Questo era rosso era rosso


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

questo intervento di obi l'avesse fatto un kucka, dava rosso diretto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fuorigioco netto. 
Obi da espellere, probabilmente.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Era rosso clamoroso


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ditemi se questo non è rosso diretto? Ma dai!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mah si Bertolacci è solo una pippa..



adesso è diventato un fenomeno?? hahah non scherziamo dai


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2017)

Daiiii crederci


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Per fortuna hanno inventato la goal line tecnology, arbitro infame!!!!!!!! Quello di obi e' rosso diretto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che parata Donnarumma mamma mia


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Tagliavento devi morire male soffrendo come un maiale sgozzato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> GOL!! se sbagliava anche questo!!



Tanto anche facesse tre gol e quattro assit sarebeb da criticare perché nin fa quattro gol.

Stridore fastidioso di unghie sui vetri.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

mamma mia!! dai!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

daiiiiiiiiiiii rigoreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigore!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigoreeeee


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Rigoreeee


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

siiiii!!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Forza forza forza forza forza forza forza


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

non sbagliare ti prego!!


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

goooooooooooooolllllllll baccaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Gooooooolllllll!!!

2-2!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dai cattivi adesso!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiiii DAI


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Gooooooool


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Adesso vinciamola.

Forza.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

eh vai!!!!!! lo sapevo che si poteva recuperare!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Dai cazzoooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

dai adesso andiamo a prenderci i 3 punti, sputiamo sangue.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si casso siiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Baccaaaaacaccaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Esigo i 3 punti contro si cessi. Esulto solo al 2-3


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Andiamo a vincerla!!!


----------



## prebozzio (16 Gennaio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A me Bertolacci sembra stia giocando bene, sinceramente.
> 
> Mi è piaciuta la reazione dopo il rigore, siamo in partita. Possiamo pareggiarla, o magari anche vincere. Forza Milan!



In 14 minuti ho preso tutto. Forza Milan!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Siiiii dai cazzooooooo andiamo a vincereeee


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

dove sono tutti quelli che criticavano montella??


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi bisogna crederci giovedì gliene abbiamo fatti due in tre minuti



.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

e andiamooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

occhio dietro pero'


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

forza ragazzi vinciamo sta partita!!!


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia stavamo per prendere il gol...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ora serve Kucka, loro avranno la squadra spaccata in due. Serve uno che riparta come un trattore.


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> adesso è diventato un fenomeno?? hahah non scherziamo dai



No no per carità , ma almeno stasera non è così male, bisogna ammetterlo.. Alcune critiche sono gratuite..


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

sinisa spregiudicato. 

adesso servirebbe la velocità di niang se loro si espongono così tanto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che fessi sti torinesi ora non dobbiamo concedere in contropiede come facciamo continuamente


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fuori Locatelli che è ammonito dentro Kucka e Bertolacci in mediana...


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mihailovic con l'ingresso di iturbe si da la zappa sui piedi


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma davvero Vangioni non può fare meglio di un Calabria palesemente fuori ruolo?!?


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sinisa spregiudicato.
> 
> adesso servirebbe la velocità di niang se loro si espongono così tanto.



concordo a campo aperto è utile


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

ahahaha stanno cominciando a perdere tempo sti bovini!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato aver giocato seriamente in coppa italia giovedí, altrimenti nel secondo tempo avremmo potuto recuperare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si però ora due cambi dai


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fuori Pasalic dai, metti Kucka.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

pasalic dorme, voglio juraj.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma questi quanto corrono?


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

comunque regalare i primi tempi è da polli


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato aver giocato seriamente in coppa italia giovedí, altrimenti nel secondo tempo avremmo potuto recuperare.



chiaro! era meglio perdere.. ora staremo vincendo 3 a 0


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pasalic è davvero fumato ormai...dentro qualcuno...anche Niang con arretramento di Jack nella mediana...


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

I cambi quando?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mettiamo Lapadula


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ci vuole Niang per Bacca e Jack in mezzo


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

ci vuole il lapa


----------



## clanton (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> l'importante era passare il turno !



Il mio commento dopo il passaggio del turno di Coppa era ...preferivo uscire e vincere a Torino ...secondo me serviva d+ considerando il Napoli di sabato prossimo !!!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tanto anche facesse tre gol e quattro assit sarebeb da criticare perché nin fa quattro gol.
> 
> Stridore fastidioso di unghie sui vetri.



non te la prendere con me se non penso sia stato il migliore del primo tempo eh..


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ahhhhhhh l'avevo vista dentro

fiuuuuuu


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma ora stiamo dormendo..


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Il mio commento dopo il passaggio del turno di Coppa era ...preferivo uscire e vincere a Torino ...secondo me serviva d+ considerando il Napoli di sabato prossimo !!!



ma io ho risposto a Dumbaghi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io valuterei di togliere Suso, o almeno toglierlo da li. Sta giocando su una lastra di ghiaccio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Con la coppa e i recuperi di mezzo abbiamo troppe partite importanti e una rosa troppo corta. Serve un minimo di mercato altrimenti butteremo una splendida stagione perchè senz altro ci spomperemo


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

stiamo calando.. dobbiamo rimanere concentrati!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ljajic gioca un paio di partite all'anno, ma contro di noi è sempre Messi


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

cambiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non te la prendere con me se non penso sia stato il migliore del primo tempo eh..



Ok, forza ragazzi allora!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ci vuole un cambio... dentro kucka per favore!! o anche Niang


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mosci


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si vabbè ma quanto corrono questi? 
Domenica ne prendono 5 sicuro


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Finalmente Kucka..


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

fuori Berto e dentro Kucka


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli fuori di testa


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

stiamo addormentando la partita per poi colpire nei minuti finali


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

bene! dentro Kucka fuori Bertolacci! avrei tolto Pasalic.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia Belotti ci stava per purgare ancora...


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come ha calciato.. Che giocatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Questo tutte le volte che gli arriva vicino la palla, fa paura!

Miglior centravanti al mondo adesso.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli semplicemente scandaloso questa sera.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Metti Lapadula..


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca non riesce a tenere un pallone che sia uno.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che piedi sto Pasalic....


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Azzo Pasalic...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli semplicemente scandaloso questa sera.



oggi proprio male


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che palle pasalic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che tiro di [email protected]@@@


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Madonna che errore Suso appena presa palla è andato ad allargarsi quando poteva benissimo accentrarsi con l'altro giocatore rossonero


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Madonna che errore Suso appena presa palla è andato ad allargarsi quando poteva benissimo accentrarsi con l'altro giocatore rossonero



Esatto, notato pure io.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Madonna che errore Suso appena presa palla è andato ad allargarsi quando poteva benissimo accentrarsi con l'altro giocatore rossonero



si lo notato anch'io.. poteva essere il gol vittoria.. peccato


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

servirebbe uno tra niang e lapadula. 

jack cmq è un pò calato e nel calare lui (e suso), cala il milan.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

beh perché hanno smesso di giocare?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Esatto, notato pure io.



Pure io, ma comunque é arrivata un'ottima occasione per Pasalic


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Adesso ci vuole Lapadula... Bacca a parte il gol non ha fatto niente.. assente ingiustificato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura :O


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo calabria.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

sto cappellaro di hart stasera non sbaglia nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma abate che fa le finte di andare in profondità?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Mai una volta che vinciamo al 90'


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Occhio a 'sto cesso..


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Occhio a killer Baselli...


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

tutti all'attacco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma basta Romagnoli basta


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

sinisa se la gioca, noi cambi offensivi no ?


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Davvero Romagnoli serata sottotono


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sto cappellaro di hart stasera non sbaglia nulla.



Ma infatti fa una cappellate 1 partita sì e l'altra pure


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli oggi 0


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Metti Gianluca *****


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che vinciamo al 90'



crotone e cagliari dove stavi


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Sti cross maledetti manco avessimo Pippo o Biehroff


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

certo che abate dietro lascia le praterie oh....


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

abate era completamente fuori posizione..


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che tiri dai....


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Entra niang. Finita.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang per Jack...io avrei rischiato il cambio con Pasalic


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma perché jack??? Svegliaaaa


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

io avrei lasciato dentro Jack e fatto uscire Pasalic..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Aveva fatto una grande cosa e poi tira sta mozzarella..


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Iturbe na chivica.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

a Romagnoli manca De Sciglio


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Entra niang. Finita.



adesso segna!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fortuna che è appena entrato sto asino di Niang....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che scarso questo qua che scarso è entrato a fare danni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che schifo Niang


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Montella avaro coi cambi come Allegri, devono sparargli ai giocatori


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

dentro anche lapa dai.


----------



## vitrich86 (16 Gennaio 2017)

mamma niang che imbarazzo...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Entra Niang per assicurarsi il pareggio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che sta combinando niang ?


----------



## Nicco (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non ho capito montella.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Terzini invertiti e centrali piuttosto che Vangioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Cos'è vuole risparmiare Lapadula er battere il Napoli?? Bah


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

rotfl, vangioni


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Entra Vangioni.

Aiuto.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Vangioni...


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ma perchè?? vangioni!!!!!??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Oh mio dio


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

ODDIO Vangiano


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

montella please


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

e se la sblocca Vangioni?


----------



## koti (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma quanto fa schifo Niang


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

sta chiavica argentina......ma giocatela con lapa vincè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ora la mette Niang


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Su quella fascia Vangioni Niang.. mmmmm


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che scandalo Rormagnoli


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

che pezzo di [email protected]! arbitro venduto!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Romagnoli 8+


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Era logico. Io non avrei mai levato Bonaventura


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Scandoloso Tagliavento scandaloso scandaloso scandaloso in malafede maledetto cioè non lo so dopo che ha lasciato in campo Obi


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Giusto. Romagnoli deve crescere.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

stai buono alessio, che va a finire che ti prendi 2-3 giornate.


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

niang faccia in fretta le valige, si è sentito dalla tv montella che gli diceva di coprire il buco lasciato da calabria


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

A posto...


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli semplicemente scandaloso questa sera.


Non era difficile capirlo. Stasera pesssimo.


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo Romagnoli


----------



## diavolo (16 Gennaio 2017)

Tagliaventus


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Iturbe è veramente imbarazzante, se penso che è stato vicinissimo a noi per 30 milioni rabbrividisco


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

scandaloso rmagnoli e imbarazzante montella


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

se riusciamo a strappare un pari è grasso che cola.


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Grande Tagliavento


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

a napoli senza romagnoli, Locatelli, Antonelli e forse De Sciglio.. BENE


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Paletta ad oggi gli dà 6 piste a Romagnoli


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma va se devo esaltarmi per Paletta


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma è pazzo Suso?


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come si fa. Ma come si fa. 4 contro 2....


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

ma no.. .che occasione sprecata!


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che ci siamo mangiati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma passa asino


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso.... non ho parole


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang appena entrato e cammina e addormenta la partita.

Suso male male


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Che senso ha tenere un giocatore come Niang?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

ecco che suso si conferma per quello che è


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang è un vero scandalo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma dov'è Niang??? DOV'E'


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Perche diavolo Niang e non Lapadula????


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang che vada al West Ham...è l'ultima occasione per venderlo decentemente


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io se sono Montella Niang non lo faccio giocare piu


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

*Torino - Milan 2-2 FINALE*


----------



## vitrich86 (16 Gennaio 2017)

niang non c'è mai...una vergogna è questo qui se ne sbatte proprio


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang è entrato da due minuti e sta passeggiando. L'ho sempre sostenuto, ma deve darsi una bella svegliata.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang è entrato per camminare.. allucinante


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

suso vai a fare i c.lo


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang che cammina entrato da 10 minuti... Inizio ad odiarlo più di Bacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang ingresso stile Balotelli


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pareggio


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

niang vergognoso.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Si doveva vincere. Suso mi ha fatto smadonnare su quel contropiede..


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2017)

buon pareggio ma col napoli bisogna portarla a casa con le buone o con le cattive


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Per come si era messa il punto è anche guadagnato però si poteva provare a vincerla..


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

pareggio è grasso che cola.. poteva andare molto peggio! sono cmq contento della reazione! si poteva anche vincere! abbiamo sbagliato troppo! Bravi cmq!


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso non sbaglia perchè non c'è nessuno che si era allargato bene


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Gennaio 2017)

Male tutti ma montella ci mette sempre del suo.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> suso vai a fare i c.lo


----------



## Kaw (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pareggio giusto, abbiamo giocato solo 15 minuti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Suso sul contropiede doveva darla a pasalic.. 
ora contro il Napoli senza Locatelli e romagnoli


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

schifosa [email protected] di arbitro infame che deve sempre fare il protagonista


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2017)

che ne pensate della gara di Calabria?


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang da appendere al muro..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Pareggio che vale come una vittoria, peccato per quel cane lurido di Tagliavento.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2017)

fiero di questa squadra, nonostante tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Male tutti ma montella ci mette sempre del suo.



ha rotto con sti cambi


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang fuori dalle balls subito


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera ho rivisto balotelli con la scritta niang


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che ne pensate della gara di Calabria?



Doveva giocare Vangioni, credo che possa bastare...


----------



## Kaw (16 Gennaio 2017)

Spiace dirlo, ma Romagnoli stuprato da Belotti.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Per come si era messa la partita il pareggio ci sta. Loro l'hanno messa sulla garra e sulla corsa. Noi piu stanchi di loro. 
Gara pesantemente condizionata sa un maiale vestito di nero che mi auguro finisca la carriera spaccandosi tutto. Infame venduto


----------



## Julian (16 Gennaio 2017)

punto prezioso in vista Europa per la champions no ma parliamoci chiaro la champions è utopia con questi giocatori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pareggio che vale come una vittoria, peccato per quel cane lurido di Tagliavento.



Ci ha dato un rigore che non si da mai, l'espulsione a Romagnoli c'era tutta


----------



## The Ripper (16 Gennaio 2017)

donnarumma 7
abate 6
paletta 6.5
rromagnoli 4
calabria 6,5
bertolacci 6
pasalic 5
locatelli 6,5
bonaventura 6
bacca 5
suso 5

kucka 6
niang 4
vangione sv

montella 5,5


----------



## Schism75 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Malissimo stasera. Non si può giocare 30 minuti a Torino contro il Torino. Inoltre, ancora una volta, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, ma non fare mercato in questa stagione, con questa situazione di classifica è semplicemente una follia, sportiva ed imprenditoriale. Possiamo andare in Europa solo se perdura la fortuna, ma nel calcio non durerà per sempre la fortuna, mentre i tuoi avversari si rinforzano tutti.

Alcuni giocatori, Romagnoli su tutti, per me stasera vanno puniti. Partita oscena in tutti gli ambiti la sua. Da Mr. 25 milioni è inaccettabile.

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5
Calabria 5,5
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 2

Locatelli 6
Pasalic 5
Bertolacci 5,5

Suso 6,5
Bacca 6
Bonaventura 6,5

Kucka s.v.
Niang 0
Vangioni s.v.

Montella 5-


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang incredibile, ha passeggiato. Lapadula avrebbe mangiato il campo, cribbio.

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 4
Calabria 6
Pasalic 5
Locatelli 5,5
Bertolacci 7
Suso 7
Bacca 7
Bonaventura 5,5
Kucka 6
Niang 5
Vangioni s.v.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci ha dato un rigore che non si da mai, l'espulsione a Romagnoli c'era tutta



Non si dà mai che? In Europa per quella roba te ne danno 6 di rigori.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci ha dato un rigore che non si da mai, l'espulsione a Romagnoli c'era tutta



spero tu stia scherzando, ci ha negato un rigore gigante nel primo tempo e il torino doveva essere in dieci dal sessantesimo


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che ne pensate della gara di Calabria?



fuori ruolo e fuori condizione, col senno di poi avrei preferito vedere 90 minuti di Vangioni


----------



## Tahva (16 Gennaio 2017)

Spero di non rivedere Niang con la nostra maglia. Lo sostengo da un po' di tempo e oggi ha passato la misura. Basta con questo zoppo che si spaccia per calciatore.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Paletta 6-
Romagnoli 3
Calabria 5
Pasalic 5
Locatelli 5
Bertolacci 6,5
Suso 6-
Bonaventura 6+
Bacca 6-

Kucka 6
Niang 0
Vangioni sv

Montella 4


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2017)

Niang deve essere ceduto, uno che entra e passeggia per 5 minuti deve andarsene

Prima non copre su niang fuori, poi NON È IN AREA su un cross perfetto di abate, vergogna


----------



## robs91 (16 Gennaio 2017)

C'è davvero qualcuno che critica Montella?


----------



## viaggio (16 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci ha dato un rigore che non si da mai, l'espulsione a Romagnoli c'era tutta



sì e buffon ha parato il tiro a muntari


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci ha dato un rigore che non si da mai, l'espulsione a Romagnoli c'era tutta



ok c'era, ma il rosso a obi per intervento da dietro ? l'avesse fatto un giocatore con la fama di "picchiatore", apriti cielo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2017)

Qualcuno mi spieghi perché Montella negli ultimi tempi sostituisce sempre Bonaventura, no perché è veramente uno scandalo

Dov'è lapadula poi?


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Oggi abbiamo REGALATO due punti.

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 4
Calabria 5
Locatelli 6
Pasalic 5
Bertolacci 5
Bonaventura 6
Suso 6
Bacca 6

Kucka 6
Niang 0 fosse comgano mio questo ragazzo oggi non lo lascio dormire bene..
Vangioni s.v.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Male tutti ma montella ci mette sempre del suo.



Cavolo, hai ragione! Avessimo un allenatore serio saremmo almeno a pari della Juve.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Contento per il pareggio, per come si erano messe le cose, ma la rabbia per non aver fatto anche il terzo è tanta...prestazione abbastanza indecente da parte di tutti, eccetto Donnarumma (l'errore iniziale comunque è grave), Bertolacci e Calabria, che mi è piaciuto molto, altro pianeta rispetto a Bambi De Sciglio.
Niang da impiccare, fresco fresco e non salta mai l'uomo, Suso egoista da prendere a calci in C per una settimana, Locatelli bravo ma non gioca semplice, Romagnoli oggi una sciagura.
C'è anche da dire comunque che Belotti è una bestia, è il mio primo desiderio dopo il closing, si vede proprio che mette paura ai difensori...Romagnoli sembrava un pulcino contro Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Grazie Ragazzi! Siete stati epici! 
Purtroppo è successo quello che non doveva succedere... Locatelli e Romagnoli saltano il napoli. Sabato la vedo nera.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2017)

cmq sotto di 2-0, con tagliavento ad arbitrare, fuori tanti giocatori per infortunio, di più non potevamo fare. 

se calabria non si spaccava, sarebbe entrato lapadula, ma mancavano cmq solo 5 minuti. 
per oggi va bene così, con il napoli sarà durissima.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ricordo che il Torino in casa ha perso solo con la Juve e ha fatto 21 dei 30 punti totali... Resta il rammarico ma c'è da essere FIERI di come quest'anno non molliamo MAI.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Gennaio 2017)

Partita ripresa per i capelli, quindi un punto guadagnato. Rimane l'amaro in bocca per il primo tempo vergognoso. Niang può anche andarsene, se vuole fare la controfigura di Balotelli. Romagnoli sfasato, peccato più per l'espulsione che per la prestazione. Tremo al pensiero di una difesa con Gomez, troppo statico, di fronte alla vorticosità del gioco del Napoli.
Altro insegnamento è che ci sarebbe servita una panchina, ma il Geometra e Fininvest hanno deciso di no, quindi De Sciglio (sic!) fuori insieme ad Antonelli e siamo rimasti nei casini.
Non ho condiviso il cambio Bonaventura/Niang: capisco che l'intenzione era quella di sfruttare i contropiede, ma il francese è in un pessimo periodo di forma. Stia seduto.
Insolitamente bene Bertolacci, anche per il gol: gli ho visto fare dei bei passaggi filtranti, specie nel primo tempo.
Complessivamente, questa partita conferma che siamo limitati a pochi giocatori, non più di 13-15 e questo lo pagheremo ad aprile/maggio. Se devo scegliere, o EL diretta o meglio un altro anno fuori, perché i preliminari ti fanno perdere la stagione fin da agosto.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che il Torino in casa ha perso solo con la Juve e ha fatto 21 dei 30 punti totali... Resta il rammarico ma c'è da essere FIERI di come quest'anno non molliamo MAI.



Eh Bertolacci rimane sempre un pippone ? xD


----------



## kolao95 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Tagliavento comunque si conferma per quello che è. Una m.... incapace e in malafede. Lui e Valeri i peggiori in assoluto..


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> C'è davvero qualcuno che critica Montella?



Lo scorso anno avremmo perso 4.0


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 5,5
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 4,5
Calabria 5,5
Pasalic 5,5
Locatelli 6
Bertolacci 7
Suso 6,5
Bacca 6
Bonaventura 6

Kucka 6
Niang 4
Vangioni s.v.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato. Potevamo anche vincerla. Anche oggi abbiamo dimostrato dI avere una reazione, di essere una squadra. Contro il Napoli sarà tosta e l'espulsione di Romagnoli non ci voleva.


----------



## Aron (16 Gennaio 2017)

Contento per il pareggio. 

Niang se ne vada, basta.


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque ancora non perdono Suso per quell'occasione finale.. li la vinci dannazione! Non puoi fare l'egoista


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2017)

faccio qualche considerazione sparsa

1)anche i rigori vanno saputi tirare ed essere freddi...Carlos non tradisce nemmeno stavolta

2)Niang...fa un dribbling ogni 10 partite e vede la porta come Bocelli....spiegatemi la sua funzione

3)Calabria...a me sembra impaurito..spesso...non so...forse avrebbe bisogno di giocare con continuità...un annetto dal Gasp?

4)buon punto...lo avrei detto anche prima di giocare figuriamoci per come si era messa....bisognerà però risolvere la questione dei primi tempi cosi negativi spesso


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Gennaio 2017)

Super Donnarumma
Calabria e Romagnoli pietosi, per carità


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

Cmq oggi abbiamo capito come mai gioca De Sciglio e non Calabria.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2017)

faccio qualche considerazione sparsa

1)anche i rigori vanno saputi tirare ed essere freddi...Carlos non tradisce nemmeno stavolta

2)Niang...fa un dribbling ogni 10 partite e vede la porta come Bocelli....spiegatemi la sua funzione

3)Calabria...a me sembra impaurito..spesso...non so...forse avrebbe bisogno di giocare con continuità...un annetto dal Gasp?

4)buon punto...lo avrei detto anche prima di giocare figuriamoci per come si era messa....bisognerà però risolvere la questione dei primi tempi cosi negativi spesso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Cmq oggi abbiamo capito come mai gioca De Sciglio e non Calabria.



Non era difficile da capire basta sapere che giocano su fasce opposte


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

Kucka deve essere titolare SEMPRE in partite come questa. Punto che va bene visto come si era messa la partita.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> C'è davvero qualcuno che critica Montella?



Partita preparata molto male perche abbiamo regalato i primi 30 minuti e poi cambi tutti svagliati, Kucka doveva entrare molto prima e Lapadula invece di Niang.


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non era difficile da capire basta sapere che giocano su fasce opposte



Ragazzo ogni volta peggiori la tua situazione.
De Sciglio gioca in tutte e due le fasce.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo REGALATO due punti.
> 
> Donnarumma 7
> Abate 6
> ...




Bertolacci 5.................


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Al contrario di tanti io non ho nulla contro Montella per la formazione iniziale, Calabria a sinistra era praticamente obbligatorio, comunque i goal li abbiamo presi da polli non certo perché tatticamente eravamo mal messi, in fase offensiva davamo sempre l'idea di far male. Bertolacci per me positivo nei primi 45' nonostante il grossolano errore sotto porta, rimediato poi con il gol del 2-1.

Poi dopo il 2-2 al momento di provare a prendere i 3 punti come al solito invece il mister non mi è piaciuto. Ok Kucka per Bertolacci, ma credevo fosse il preludio al cambio di modulo con Lapadula per Pasalic... dovevamo assolutamente vincere. Poi il cambio Jack-Niang no comment ci ha affossato più quello dell'espulsione (ah a proposito, visto oggi e visto al San Paolo, meglio se Romagnoli è squalificato, va). Suso sprecone ma probabilmente nemmeno io gliela avrei data a Niang: o tirava alto come Suso o addirittura avremmo preso contropiede. 

Amen. Sotto 2-0 quasi 3 e con un rigore negato, se avessimo vinto nonostante l'handicap avremmo stroncato i gufi e il morale delle altre grandi, incluse le irraggiungibili Roma e Juventus. Invece rimane un'impresa a metà che già domenica sera sarà dimenticata e a fine anno sarà senz'altro inutile (parlando di obiettivi davvero IMPORTANTI). 

Complimenti comunque a (quasi) tutti i ragazzi per la voglia che mettono in campo, nonostante lo spavento iniziale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ragazzo ogni volta peggiori la tua situazione.
> De Sciglio gioca in tutte e due le fasce.



Calabria gioca a Destra e De Sciglio gioca a sinistra salvo problemi di Abate, ma resta pure convinto...


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2017)

Vabbè, guardiamo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Era una trasferta insidiosa, a Torino hanno perso quasi tutte le big, ed eravamo sotto 2-0. Quindi, 1 punto guadagnato e non 2 persi.


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Cmq oggi abbiamo capito come mai gioca De Sciglio e non Calabria.



Si ma de sciglio si è adattato ormai alla fascia sinistra, Calabria invece era fuori ruolo! Riflettere prima di scrivere


----------



## Reblanck (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Calabria gioca a Destra e De Sciglio gioca a sinistra salvo problemi di Abate, ma resta pure convinto...


----------



## Alfabri (16 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non era difficile da capire basta sapere che giocano su fasce opposte



In realtà stanno tutt'e due dal lato sbagliato :-D


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma de sciglio si è adattato ormai alla fascia sinistra, Calabria invece era fuori ruolo! Riflettere prima di scrivere



Lascia perdere


----------



## MarcoMilanista (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io sono soddisfatto della reazione. Poi è tutto da vedere che il Napoli riesca a vincere in quello stadio.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> crotone e cagliari dove stavi



L'ho scritto apposta per esorcizzare...


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque ancora non perdono Suso per quell'occasione finale.. li la vinci dannazione! Non puoi fare l'egoista



In quell'azione la colpa maggiore è stata di quel culone pesante di Niang che non ha seguito - siccome giustamente era stanchissimo - nemmeno minimamente l'azione. Senza contare poi l'azione successiva, quella del cross di Abate, che vedeva M'Baye per fave a centrocampo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Calabria è piaciuto solo a me?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io trovo cmq incredibile che questa squadra sappia reagire così! L'anno scorso sarebbe finita 3 a 0.. BRAVI !


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria è piaciuto solo a me?



mi sa.. la sua non è stata una partita eccellente.. ma non è stato il peggiore..


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sa.. la sua non è stata una partita eccellente.. ma non è stato il peggiore..



Nel secondo tempo per me ha fatto bene, e considerando la scarsa condizione, continuo a considerarlo molto promettente.

Almeno non si ferma, si guarda intorno e poi da la palla in orizzontale o addirittura indietro  quella è una cosa che non sopporto proprio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria è piaciuto solo a me?



Così cosí secondo me. Non bocciato, ma puó fare meglio. Per me resta il nostro miglior terzino


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Gennaio 2017)

per come ha giocato stasera romagnoli e' un bene che non ci sia contro il napoli

stasera si e' capito che niang corre solo se alle spalle ha guendalina.....e comunque si ferma...

dire che de sciglio GIOCA a sinistra mi sembra una forzatura... e' che non abbiamo terzini degni di questo nome.

comunque anche stasera montella con i cambi mi ha fatto smadonnare , pasalic era distrutto e lui va a cambiare bonaventura con niang e bertolacci con kucka.....risultato non abbiamo piu' giocato ma aspettato solo il toro...


----------



## Black (16 Gennaio 2017)

peccato perchè sul 2-2 con un Milan che stava dominando sinceramente credevo alla vittoria. Ma il cambio di Mihailovic ha rimesso a posto il Torino.
Tutto sommato non possiamo essere scontenti da questo pari. In primis perchè eravamo sotto 0-2 e poi perchè a Torino non è facile per nessuno.

La squadra poi ha giocato benissimo per quasi un'ora. Ormai dalla partita con la Roma in poi, forse solo escludendo Milan-Atalanta, il Milan sta facendo buonissime prestazioni con un Paletta monumentale, un centrocampo che riesce a salire molto bene con il fraseggio e Suso e Bonaventura che fanno quello che vogliono sulle fasce. Avessimo un centravanti capace di aiutare la squadra sarebbe tutt'altra cosa e potremmo seriamente puntare al terzo posto.

Potessi decidere io e scegliere un solo acquisto da fare ad oggi direi un attaccante e non un centrocampista, diversamente da quanto pensavo fino ad un mesetto fa.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo per me ha fatto bene, e considerando la scarsa condizione, continuo a considerarlo molto promettente.
> 
> Almeno non si ferma, si guarda intorno e poi da la palla in orizzontale o addirittura indietro  quella è una cosa che non sopporto proprio



certo, io non lo condanno di certo... aveva delle attenuanti...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria è piaciuto solo a me?



Certo che no.
Donnarumma a parte.. Come si può schivare Calabria o Locatelli. ? 
Sono giovanissimi cresciuti in casa.
Qualche partita no ci può stare.
I problemi sono ben altri..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 7.5 al 30' poteva essere già finita la partita, invece GIGIO c'è 
Abate 5.5 lottatore quasi instancabile ma regala un penalty
Paletta 7 roccia, soffre dietro e svetta davanti, si procura il rigore del 2-2
Romagnoli 4 imbambolato, turno di riposo forz
Calabria 5 in difficoltà fuori ruolo
Pasalic 6 piedi buoni ma non troppo, errore di mira
Locatelli 5 anche lui soffre tantissimo e anche lui salterà il napoli 
Bertolacci 6.5 positivo, si mangia un gol poi segna
Suso 6 il torino cerca di contenerlo con risultati alterni, troppo goloso nel finale
Bacca 6.5 cerca di partecipare di più alla manovra, freddo sul rigore
Bonaventura 6 non una delle sue migliori partite, ma uscito lui, fine della manovra offensiva

Kucka 6
Niang SS (senza senso)
Vangioni SV

Montella 6

Società (vecchia e nuova) 0: con un paio di acquisti non mirabolanti, normali, il Milan sarebbe andato in Champions e rimaneva prossimo alla zona scudetto almeno fino a Marzo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Gennaio 2017)

La partita di stasera mi è servita... 
Mi ha fugato gli ultimi dubbi... Bacca e niang devono essere ceduti per avere un malloppo da investire a gennaio.
Niang mi ha letteralmente urticato da quando è entrato in partita.
Bacca è l uomo in meno per il tipo di gioco che ha in mente Montella.


----------



## de sica (16 Gennaio 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> In quell'azione la colpa maggiore è stata di quel culone pesante di Niang che non ha seguito - siccome giustamente era stanchissimo - nemmeno minimamente l'azione. Senza contare poi l'azione successiva, quella del cross di Abate, che vedeva M'Baye per fave a centrocampo.



Mi sembra ci fosse pasalic al lato e non niang


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque niang veramente da badilate nel cranio.. 
non si può entrare con quella sufficienza lì.. 
pure i compagni si sono messi ad urlargli quando con Calabria fuori neanche tornava a coprire la fase difensiva... così veramente è troppo... se vuole andarsene che se ne vada..


----------



## 666psycho (16 Gennaio 2017)

Gigio 7 
Abate 5.5 
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 5
Calabria 5.5 
Bertolacci 6 +
Pasalic 6 
Locatelli 6
Suso 6.5 
Jack 6.5 
Bacca 6

Niang 4
Kucka 6
Vangioni SV


Montella 6


----------



## DrHouse (16 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma Calabria è piaciuto solo a me?



Più che dire mi è piaciuto, direi che non poteva fare di più...

Fuori da 3 mesi, "costretto" a giocare 90' per mancanza di riserve, a sinistra invece che a destra, e con un indemoniato Iago (aiutato da Barreca e Zappacosta, da non dimenticare)... beh, non so quanto De Sciglio avrebbe fatto meglio...

Unica pecca la sostituzione, al posto di Montella invece del cadavere avrei fatto entrare Gomez e spostato Romagnoli sulla fascia, e magari non sarebbe stato espulso


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci 5.................



E un giocatorino senza personalità per giocare nel Milan, oggi sta fisicamente meglio e si vede ma non ha il carattere per fare quello che vuole, per questo commette diversi errori tecnici, per ogni cosa che fa bene svaglia almeno 3, prova insufficiente.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Abbastanza soddisfatto. Però dopo il pareggio abbiamo smesso di giocare.


----------



## folletto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Io comunque sono contento. Sì, commettiamo errori, manca qualità, Montella sbaglia qualche scelta ma questa squadra ha una mentalità che non vedevo da anni, non ha paura e se la gioca con tutti. Se poi ci mettiamo che (e tocco ferro) quei due si levano di torno.......dai, ci sto dentro. Forza Milan


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Abbiamo dimostrato carattere, cosa che mancava da anni. Niang terrificante, Belotti devastante, da comprare anche per 60 milioni.


----------



## S T B (16 Gennaio 2017)

cosa farebbe Belotti al centro di un attacco con Suso e Bonaventura...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Gennaio 2017)

Male.

Ma ancor più male Niang, che da domani per me può anche andare a casa sua


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dimostrato carattere, cosa che mancava da anni. Niang terrificante, Belotti devastante, da comprare anche per 60 milioni.



Ma anche 90.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2017)

E intanto il Torino ce lo siamo tolti di mezzo.

Qui devono giocarci ancora Inter, Napoli e fiorentina.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ci fosse pasalic al lato e non niang



Infatti il problema è proprio che non c'era Niang, quando invece avrebbe dovuto.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Bergonzi a premium ha confermato che ci mancano due rigori e il rosso ad Obi. Tagliavento la solita sentenza. In una lega normale non arbitrerebbe mai più il milan


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Gennaio 2017)

La verità è che a centravanti invertiti la si vinceva facile. Ieri abbiamo assistito all'ennesimo spettacolo del centravanti DEL Milan contro un centravanti DA Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La verità è che a centravanti invertiti la si vinceva facile. Ieri abbiamo assistito all'ennesimo spettacolo del centravanti DEL Milan contro un centravanti DA Milan.



Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
> Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
> Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.



Amen, palese come i difensori che ci giochino contro siano terrorizzati, questo fa veramente reparto da solo.
Tra la partita di Coppa Italia e quella di ieri sera abbiamo anche dovuto riempirlo di botte, e tanto non è servito perchè ha segnato lo stesso (un gol surreale, oltretutto, sembra capace di segnare pure da disteso).
Il Torino è dove è per lui, gli altri attaccanti si son visti cosa sono: Iago bravino ma roba da metà classifica, Ljajic fantasioso e fumoso insieme, Iturbe arrivato da poco semplicemente terrificante...facciamoci due domande...dopo Sheva, solo lui (eccetto Ibra che comunque con noi non ha fatto proprio la prima punta classica)


----------



## Casnop (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
> Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
> Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.


Totalmente condivisibile. I nostri amici di SES farebbero bene a prendere in seria considerazione l'idea di un grande investimento su Belotti la prossima estate. Avevamo parlato di lui come di un nuovo Vialli, temiamo di dover scomodare il dio cagliaritano per il giusto confronto. Centravanti semplicemente distruttivo, con lui Conte avrebbe sbancato facile facile gli ultimi Europei. Se ne gioverà Ventura, se ne avrà voglia. Intanto prendiamocelo noi.


----------



## robs91 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
> Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
> Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.



Ma non esageriamo,su.Anche Immobile faceva il fenomeno al Toro e poi abbiamo visto la carriera che ha fatto,quindi ci andrei cauto con certi giudizi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma non esageriamo,su.Anche Immobile faceva il fenomeno al Toro e poi abbiamo visto la carriera che ha fatto,quindi ci andrei cauto con certi giudizi.



Sono cauto. Questo è un fenomeno! Immobile segnava, ma questo è un'ira di Dio. Mettilo nel Napoli e fa 45 gol altro che Higuain.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
> Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
> Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.


Adesso stiamo esagerando. Va bene che è forte ma andiamoci piano.


----------



## Coripra (17 Gennaio 2017)

viaggio ha scritto:


> fuori ruolo e fuori condizione, col senno di poi avrei preferito vedere 90 minuti di Vangioni


----------



## DrHouse (17 Gennaio 2017)

Sono d'accordo che Belotti sia il top tra i centravanti di serie A (con Higuain e Icardi, anche loro sono impressionanti) e che gioca come un dannato per 95 minuti su tutto il fronte d'attacco...
E d'accordo a fare follie per lui...

Ma non credo che con Belotti il Milan sarebbe da scudetto, certo starebbe più in alto...
Ma Bacca, che ha molte colpe, non è neppure così considerato nel gioco del Milan eh... Ha una media tiri/gol impressionante...
il problema è che un centravanti del Milan non può tirare così poco...
Colpa sua, certo...
ma è anche la squadra che tende al possesso, ad allargarsi sulle fasce (senza che ci sia un marcantonio in mezzo e, per completezza, con un solo desaparecido in area non è che fai chissà che) e non cerca l'attaccante nè per triangolazioni, nè per penetrare dal centro...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo che Belotti sia il top tra i centravanti di serie A (con Higuain e Icardi, anche loro sono impressionanti) e che gioca come un dannato per 95 minuti su tutto il fronte d'attacco...
> E d'accordo a fare follie per lui...
> 
> Ma non credo che con Belotti il Milan sarebbe da scudetto, certo starebbe più in alto...
> ...



Il Torino gioca esattamente come il Milan e Belotti è un'ira di Dio. Segna un gol a partita e tira 5-6 volte.
Il 4-3-3 è lo schema che esalta la qualità degli avanti (tutti e tre). Se hai classe questo modulo ti esalta se sei scarso questo modulo lo evidenzia.

Metti un trio Suso-Belotti-Keita la davanti nel Milan e poi ne parliamo degli 1-2 tiri a partita del povero centravanti isolato.


----------



## DrHouse (17 Gennaio 2017)

una cosa è dire Suso-Belotti-Keita

un'altra Suso-Belotti-Niang

dire che con Belotti (e solo Belotti) il milan è da scudetto è un conto...
un altro è aggiungerci Keita...
Bacca non tira 5-6 volte a partita...
non voglio difenderlo, ma non credo neppure che il problema sia solo lui...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> una cosa è dire Suso-Belotti-Keita
> 
> un'altra Suso-Belotti-Niang
> 
> ...



dico che quest anno, per come abbiamo giocato, per come sono andate le partite, per come stanno giocando le altre (Juve su tutte), avessimo avuto belotti al posto di Bacca saremmo in testa alla classifica.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma non esageriamo,su.Anche Immobile faceva il fenomeno al Toro e poi abbiamo visto la carriera che ha fatto,quindi ci andrei cauto con certi giudizi.


Non paragoniamolo a Suarez però neanche a Immobile, dai. A me quest'ultimo non diceva granchè neanche ai tempi del Torino. Belotti si nota subito che è altra roba.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> avessimo avuto belotti al posto di Bacca saremmo in testa alla classifica.



Perfavore.. Belotti è il presente e futuro nel ruolo in italia ma più di Belotti a noi per lottare un scudetto ci manca almeno un paio di centrocampisti di spessore (Klaassen e Tielemans), un forte esterno d'attacco (Yarmolenko) è un terzino mancino bravo sopratutto nella impostazione (Wendel) solo dopo questo un Belotti o un Dolberg sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfavore.. Belotti è il presente e futuro nel ruolo in italia ma più di Belotti a noi per lottare un scudetto ci manca almeno un paio di centrocampisti di spessore (Klaassen e Tielemans), un forte esterno d'attacco (Yarmolenko) è un terzino mancino bravo sopratutto nella impostazione (Wendel) solo dopo questo un Belotti o un Dolberg sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta.



Serve tutto quello che dici. Ma dammi la squadra di quest anno con belotti e ti lascio quella di quest anno con Klassen, Tielemans,Yarmolenko e Wendel, ma senza Belotti e ti asfalto. Ci sono giocatori che servono per dare solidità ad una squadra e giocatori che da soli ti svoltano la squadra, Belotti trasforma una squadra, lui deve essere il rpimo acquisto il resto è importante, ma secondario.


----------



## Black (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i limiti di questa squadra, con Belotti al posto di Bacca lotteremmo per lo scudetto. Ha fatto 14 gol nonostante sia stato fuori un mese per infortunio. Ma oltre ai gol fa reparto da solo, pressa a morte i difensori avversari, va su ogni palla come se fosse decisiva, recupera palla e smarca i compagni (gol di benassi, farina del suo sacco). Fa salire la squadra, ma sa anche dare profondità come pochi. Mettiamoci anche che con uno che gioca così il pubblico si esalta e quindi tutta la squadra ne giova....
> Questo è il centravanti più forte del mondo, solo Suarez può competere. Nel giusto contesto è il prossimo pallone d'oro il vero successore del duo regnante.
> Da cercare di prendere veramente a qualunque prezzo, 80,100,150 milioni. Uno così non ha prezzo.



Si certo Belotti è forte e pure completo. L'attaccante perfetto per il nostro 4-3-3 ma definirlo il top a livello mondiale mi sembra sia un pò troppo....
comunque sono d'accordo che va preso e anche che sia la priorità assieme ad un centrocampista di qualità, ma ad un prezzo adeguato (50?? non bastano? 70?? oltre no)


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Serve tutto quello che dici. Ma dammi la squadra di quest anno con belotti e ti lascio quella di quest anno con Klassen, Tielemans,Yarmolenko e Wendel, ma senza Belotti e ti asfalto. Ci sono giocatori che servono per dare solidità ad una squadra e giocatori che da soli ti svoltano la squadra, Belotti trasforma una squadra, lui deve essere il rpimo acquisto il resto è importante, ma secondario.



Non mi risulta, c'e una differenza netta di qualita..

Donnarumma (Plizzari)
Abate (Calabria), Paletta (Zapata, Ely) , Romagnoli (Gomez), De Sciglio (Antonelli)
Kucka (Pasalic, Poli) Locatelli (Montolivo, Sosa) Bertolacci (Jack, Matias)
Suso (Honda), BELOTTI (Lapadula) Jack (Niang)

Vs

Donnarumma (Plizzari)
Abate (Calabria), MUSACCHIO (Paletta), Romagnoli (Gomez, Antonelli), WENDEL (De Sciglio)
KLAASSEN (Kucka) Locatelli (Montolivo) TIELEMANS (Bonaventura, Bertolacci)
Suso (YARMOLENKO), Bacca (Lapadula) Bonaventura (KEITA)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta, c'e una differenza netta di qualita..
> 
> Donnarumma (Plizzari)
> Abate (Calabria), Paletta (Zapata, Ely) , Romagnoli (Gomez), De Sciglio (Antonelli)
> ...



tu non tocchi palla, Bacca sta li impalato e la tua squadra subisce il pressing della mia mentre Belotti fa espellere il tuo Romagnoli dopo avergli segnato due gol.

vinciamo facile.


----------



## IDRIVE (17 Gennaio 2017)

Concordo con chi dice che certi paragoni con i giocatori TOP MONDO (orribile espressione usata spesso dal Condor quando avevamo Ibra, Thiago, il vero Pato e Nesta) al momento sono azzardati, però...
Però è Giovane, Nazionale, Italiano, Milanista, nella nostra serie A vede regolarmente la porta... serve altro?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Concordo con chi dice che certi paragoni con i giocatori TOP MONDO (orribile espressione usata spesso dal Condor quando avevamo Ibra, Thiago, il vero Pato e Nesta) al momento sono azzardati, però...
> Però è Giovane, Nazionale, Italiano, Milanista, nella nostra serie A vede regolarmente la porta... serve altro?



Lavora per la squadra, è bravo sia a fare la sponda per far salire la squadra che a dare profondità (cosa rara negli attaccanti), da sempre il 110%, migliora ogni anno, è il massimo nel fare pressione agli avversari, forte di destro, di testa e di sinistro (i gol sono equamente distribuiti), è veloce, ma anche fisico, con riflessi eccellenti (vedi gol al Milan), vede la porta come pochi (tanti tiri nello specchio), manda fuori di testa i difensori avversari (vedi Romagnoli), non ha paura di nulla.

Va bene, non scomodiamo i top..... quando lo vedranno passare avanti a loro come una furia sarà troppo tardi per loro.

Belotti il mio sogno per il prossimo Milan.


----------

